
Silicon Valley CEO Pleads ‘No Contest’ to Abusing His Wife - magic_beans
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2017/04/17/silicon-valley-ceo-pleads-no-contest-to-abusing-his-wife-and-is-offered-a-deal-for-less-than-30-days-in-jail.html?via=desktop&source=copyurl
======
smallgovt
Reading this made me want to throw up. Absolutely horrible.

But then while listening to the video, I realized the recording sounded a lot
like what I would hear when my parents beat my siblings/myself as kids for
doing something wrong.

This made me wonder:

Is hitting your kids any less morally despicable than hitting your spouse?

Why does such a large section of society think it's OK to hit your kids and
not your spouse?

Curious to hear what other people think.

~~~
valuearb
My dad spanked me with a wooden stick. I think it was good for me.

~~~
rmellow
Why is this downvoted?

I know a number of people (at least 5 off the top of my head) who are
genuinely thankful for being physically punished as children and claim they
are better people for it.

This is a legitimate claim.

edit: for clarity.

------
mvpu
The Santa Clara District Attorney simply doesn't get it. I saw a domestic
violence case first hand - the husband was arrested, got out on bail, but the
DA never filed charges and simply dropped the case because it didn't involve
_severe damage_. For the DA to file charges, they'd have to see a hand or leg
broken badly. What they don't understand is the enormous mental pain these
women, especially from Asian countries, go through. It's just sad.

------
mbrumlow
I first would like to say this is a horrible way to treat anybody and hope
that Neha Rastogi gets all the support she needs to deal with this situation.

That being said, does even the spousal abuse have to be related to software in
Silicon Valley? Just listening to the video was so surreal. Lots of spouses
fight over things but what a "bug" is or is not? It's just crazy that _this_
is what came out of Silicon Valley.

------
csense
Why the heck does this guy think abuse is OK? I mean, what possible thought
process could he have, that ends with "...and _that 's_ why I should hit my
wife today!"

I'm not trying to justify the guy's actions. I'm just trying to figure out how
he justifies his actions to himself. I want to gain insight into why this kind
of thing happens, maybe that will give some clues about how to detect or
prevent it.

------
Rotten194
Why did you remove the last part of the title? ("and Is Offered a Deal for
Less Than 30 Days in Jail")

~~~
greenyoda
That extra text would have exceeded the 80-character limit for HN article
titles.

------
taloft
The link is malware to my iPhone. Locks me into a full screen ad for winning
something, then breaks the back button. Had to close the page.

------
greenyoda
Discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14136167](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14136167)

------
anotheryou
How is the threatened murder not discussed in court?

------
wieghant
Disgusting. People defending his actions with culture and religion are even
more so.

------
najajomo
Wife beating is considered acceptable in certain traditions, as long as you
don't hit her in the face.

~~~
smallgovt
Murdering people is considered acceptable by Islamic extremists, as long as
they are non-believers.

~~~
maerF0x0
Pizza is considered acceptable in some gyms, as long as its keto friendly and
covered in chicken breast.

